# 7 Joys of Pastoral Ministry (David Murray)



## reaganmarsh (Dec 13, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

David Murray of PRTS has posted a great little article entitled '7 Joys of Pastoral Ministry.' I think he's right on the money. So here's the link, and I hope you find it as edifying as I did. 

http://headhearthand.org/blog/2015/12/09/7-joys-of-pastoral-ministry/

Y'all have a wonderful Sabbath. 

Grace to you.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 13, 2015)

AMEN!!! I resonate with EVERY one of his points. Thanks for posting. I intend to forward it to friends.

Today the church where I have been serving for 7 months as full-time interim presented Jeanette and me with a hilarious Powerpoint (taking good natured jabs at my constant use of the tool in my teaching) and the nicest check any church has ever given me in four decades of ministry. Serving in the pastoral ministry again after two decades in administrative work has been a tonic for the soul.


----------



## MW (Dec 13, 2015)

Very good medicine. One way over the Monday Blues is to personally meditate on the sermons preached the day before.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 14, 2015)

Amen, brothers.


----------

